# Welchen Schlauch 16/10 oder 13/10?



## Zex_EndBoss (22. Dezember 2014)

Moin, welchen Schlauch sollte ich nehmen?


----------



## Soulsnap (22. Dezember 2014)

16/10 weil er durch die stärkere Wandung nicht so knickanfällig ist wie 13/10er. zudem find ich sehen dicke Schläuche besser aus als dünne.Verbaue in meinen Waküs seit 10 jahren nichts mehr unter 16/10.


----------



## StefanStg (22. Dezember 2014)

Finde die 16/10 auch am besten und verbaue nur diese Schläuche weil sie nicht so schnell knicken und ich finde das sie besser ausschauen


----------



## SpatteL (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe bei mir 13/10er und bin damit auch ganz zufrieden.
Beim nächsten Gehäusewechsel werde ich mir aber auch mal 16/10er anschauen.

MfG


----------



## Joselman (22. Dezember 2014)

Besser ist wohl keiner. Beide Größen erfüllen Ihren Zweck.  (Die Umfrage finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich dämlich)

16/10 ist teurer als 13/10 dafür aber knickstabiler.

Es ist aber nicht so, dass man bei 13/10 automatisch einen Knick im Kreislauf hat. Das bekommt man nur hin wenn man das ganze nicht anständigt verlegt. Da kann aber auch der 16/10 abknicken. 16/10 ist ja nicht unknickbar.


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (22. Dezember 2014)

Dämlich ist nur der, der nicht fragt


----------



## StefanStg (22. Dezember 2014)

BossMode69 schrieb:


> Dämlich ist nur der, der nicht fragt



Deswegen gibt es ja das Forum


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (22. Dezember 2014)

Also ich wir da auch zu 16/10 raten, schau dir einmal Norprene-Schlauch an, den finde ich ziemlich nice.


----------



## Uter (23. Dezember 2014)

Für 13/10 spricht imo nur die Optik. 11/8 ist weniger anfällig für Knicke und günstiger. 16/10 ist weniger anfällig für Knicke und bietet eine "fette" Optik. Ob einem die Optik wichtiger ist als die Verlegungseigenschaften muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Marco14943 (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte vorher 16/10 und bin jetzt bei 13/10 und muss sagen es gibt kein großartigen Unterschied.  Sie verlegen sich beide sehr gut. 

Hier ein Pic vom Aktuellen Aufbau falls Interesse besteht 

http://abload.de/img/20141219_224336z5sdc.jpg


----------

